# My New Girls! Calliope (Calli) and Lexie



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

So sometime in the middle of last month I got two new girls for my lonely male, Zorro. I was never able to post pictures because I wanted to make sure the girls were a permanent addition instead of getting my hopes up so they didn't get named until everyone liked each other, and even then my boyfriend and I were in the middle of moving so the cord to my camera went missing. Now a month later I finally have pictures that I can post. Calliope (Callie) is the all brown one with the white underbelly and Lexie is the one with the brown head and white body. And for those of you who watch Grey's Anatomy, that is indeed where the names came from. They are sweet little girls and they love Zorro and Zorro adores them.


...Alright well...I can't seem to upload pictures, because every time I try it just gives an exclamation point but doesn't explain what's wrong. If anyone can help with that problem, that'd be cool...but they really are very cute!


----------



## Saladgirl1234 (Jun 12, 2012)

I love the names. Im super glad everyone is getting along.


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

I got the exclamation mark when my file sizes were too big. I think they need to be under 2.0 MB each. Resizing solved my problem, but my last batch I just put on photobucket and linked.


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

Callie and Lexie sleeping in the litter box. Callie is on the outside, Lexie is on the inside








Lexie is on the outside (right) while Calliope is on the inside (left)








Zorro and Lexie taking a nap in the wheel








Callie pushing the litter out of the box to make a bed for her nap 

Thank you kriminologie, resizing did indeed fix the problem


----------



## Saladgirl1234 (Jun 12, 2012)

Aw! I love the picture of them in the litter box. There is no way they're comfortable like that. Makes me giggle.


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

Aw, litter boxes, best sleeping spot in the house. My own like to eat their treats there ... amidst the poops.


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

All of your rats are really cute.


----------

